# Smoke On The Water - 2010 - North Little Rock - $100,000



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 10, 2009)

in prize money.  Payout to 40 places in each category and top 20 overall.

Anyone going?  Make your plans and start practicing, now!

Hopefully they'll have better weather next year.


----------

